# aggressive JD



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Today,I got 2 more fish for my 55 gallon fish tank.When I floated them to adjust them to the temp.,my fish ignored them.When I put them in,all hell broke loose!Even my peaceful blood parrot started attacking!It finally ended,but my JD is being a real pain in the butt,it won't stop chasing and nipping!What can I do to stop him from attacking my new fish?Please help,I don't want them dying of stress!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

They already killed one! Please help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What kind of fish? What all is in the tank?
JD's are mean. That's how they got that name in the first place. Jack Dempsey was a world Champ boxer.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

the fish are bala sharks.in the tank are:1 blood parrot,1 JD,1 convict,and 1 pictus cat


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to respond. How are they doing now? You have a tank full of brutes, and there is going to be trouble.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

the lone bala shark is standing his ground,and the JD no longer attacks.my parrot jumped and died  and the JD is no longer chasing the convict.he lets the convict attack him,but the convict is still scared of him and attacks once and swims away very fast,like expecting the JD to retaliate


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

In a 55g there shouldn't be any other fish in there with a JD(except maybe a female). I would be surprised if anything lived to Christmas. Bala sharks can grow to 18" and like to be in groups btw. It's recommended to have 6 of them in a 125g+ tank. Might wanna consider taking it back.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

the aqua advisor stocking calculator said it is fine,and if there was something wrong,I think TOS would have said that in his first post.he is going to post something about the bala though,and I will return him to the store


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

erm... are you referring to aqadvisor.com? When I put in Bala shark it says it needs groups and a larger tank.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> erm... are you referring to aqadvisor.com? When I put in Bala shark it says it needs groups and a larger tank.


I meant that the calculator said I can keep the convict,pictus,and blood parrot with the JD.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Warning: Convict is not recommended to be with Blood Parrot due to interbreeding possibilities.
Warning: Blood Parrot is not recommended to be with Convict due to interbreeding possibilities.
Warning: Your selected species may eventually require 118% of your aquarium space. You may need to deal with territorial aggressions later on. Try removing some of (Rocio octofasciatum, Cryptoheros nigrofasciatus, Blood Parrot) or get a larger tank.

This is what ut says when I put the 4 in.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> Warning: Convict is not recommended to be with Blood Parrot due to interbreeding possibilities.
> Warning: Blood Parrot is not recommended to be with Convict due to interbreeding possibilities.
> Warning: Your selected species may eventually require 118% of your aquarium space. You may need to deal with territorial aggressions later on. Try removing some of (Rocio octofasciatum, Cryptoheros nigrofasciatus, Blood Parrot) or get a larger tank.
> 
> This is what ut says when I put the 4 in.


18 percent over isn't much.It's not like they are gonna stop growing at 2 in.My filter is rated for 70 gallons.What is the chance the convict is going to breed with the blood parrot?And if you actually used your eyes,you would have read that the blood parrot died!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

who cares if they interbreed...the parrot is already a genetically defective crossbreed...can't get much more screwed up than it is...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

lohachata said:


> who cares if they interbreed...the parrot is already a genetically defective crossbreed...can't get much more screwed up than it is...


Exactly!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

**who cares if they interbreed...the parrot is already a genetically defective crossbreed...can't get much more screwed up than it is...**

***Exactly!***


*Nice*


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

JDs are mean sometimes, not always though. My friend has one with his oscars and pictus and it does great


----------

